# Omg. Clen is potent. Muscle cramps so bad



## trapman

Ok so I take one tab this morning 40mcg at 7 am. I have had trembling body and hands heart rate up but not crazy up. Face is now flush red blotches but going away now. Training arms today at midday as was putting of going to the gym. Normally I'm there 8am. Muscle cramps now are worrying me. Forearms going mental and fingers have a mind of there own. I have had amino acids and Taurine all in there raw form as I buy them all separately. Electrolytes going back n as I write this witch has been difficult as hands cramping up. Not sure this for me I can't do this everyday lol.


----------



## trapman

My question is when will this wear of lol ?


----------



## Cypionate

I had the shaking hands the whole 2 weeks, heart rate was raised but not beating out of my chest after the first couple of days, just noticeably faster, I didn't supplement with taurine and got minor cramps in my feet but nothing bad, I eat a banana every morning, supposedly potassium is good for it too


----------



## sjacks

Side effects will vary according to physiology: I'm taking 80mcg clen e/d and 50mcg t3, slight shakes, barely noticeable, heart rate normal but head feels warmer.

Along with the Taurine you should be taking Potassium too.

Edit: effects should wear off in 24 hours.


----------



## billy76

What brand are you using pal?

Also remember everyone reacts different to drugs.

I can't handle T3 at all. I took 50mcg's for two days was ill as fook for a week.

This has happened twice to me.


----------



## trapman

Malay Tigar. I was warned it was potent


----------



## BelfastMuscle

I couldnt handle that feeling at all. I stay away from thermogenics ive got anxiety and panic disorder so would be a really bad move for me haha


----------



## trapman

BelfastBound said:


> I couldnt handle that feeling at all. I stay away from thermogenics ive got anxiety and panic disorder so would be a really bad move for me haha


 It's was bad for my anxiety also, was so shaky and heart was beating lots more. Generally felt wired for the day


----------



## BelfastMuscle

trapman said:


> It's was bad for my anxiety also, was so shaky and heart was beating lots more. Generally felt wired for the day


 f**k that id be on the floor asking for an ambulance lol!!


----------



## Floyd67

I just can't take to the stuff I've got a drawer full of it as well lol

i got pharmacom 40mg a tab and even supplementing with taurine I would get the most insane cramps lying in bed.

for me the sides are too much over the pros of clen.

would rather just used low dose DNP or T3


----------



## sjacks

BelfastBound said:


> I couldnt handle that feeling at all. I stay away from thermogenics ive got anxiety and panic disorder so would be a really bad move for me haha


 I take it you're not a lover of roller-coasters?


----------



## BelfastMuscle

sjacks said:


> I take it you're not a lover of roller-coasters?


 f**k no! haha


----------



## SuperRips

trapman said:


> Malay Tigar. I was warned it was potent


 Mate they are very potent for me but after a few days I settle down but still feel them working. Best ones I've had and would be keen to have them tested just to see how much they got in them. Put a few mates on them and they're the same except one of them can handle 2 tabs a day whereas myself I can't go above 1.

4000mg a day of taurine sorts the cramps for me


----------



## Eddias

Cramps is a killer for me even with Taurine, no way i can lift weights with them. tried them twice and cannot cope with the sides.

I got the chinese one, no idea how that is dosed, but if its under dosed hate to think what Malay would do to me.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

LOL I haven't used it for so long it was soooo bad. My neck would almost vibrate from it twitching I looked like a power smackhead and in bed my feet muscles would cramp up really really badly I had to keep them completely still for like 2minutes to stop it


----------



## Jason86

Just noticed this post after searching the site for clen sides.

3 days into Taylormade Clenat 50mg ed and an hour I go I had cramp in both hamstrings and both quads at the same time!!! My attempts to move to get rid if the ham cramp in one leg set off my quad cramp and the tensing from the sheer pain set of the other.

If I tried to get up I could feel my hammy about to set off again, it was about 4/5 mins before I could get up to stretch off my quads which were STILL cramped up at which point I could feel my calves starting to go!! They didn't thank f**k!!

I remember similar cramps years ago when I last look it but this is a joke!!

Going to get some taurine and eat a banana in the morning to see if that can help as the plan WAS to climb to 125mg ed!


----------



## Sasnak

Clen is easily overdosed. Take half a pill tomorrow and taper up from there.


----------



## trapman

I broke one tab up in to 4 and just had the quarter and still felt strange not as bad as having a whole one but still crazy strong stuff. Put them back in the draw again not touching clen again lol. Malay Tiger is strong stuff if your reading this and going to try Malay tiger just go easy on the stuff.

Traps


----------



## G-man99

Vile stuff, the cramps destroy me. Legs, abs, neck etc.

Tried it 3 times and each time I ended it within a week and throw them away!!!!!

Will never use it again


----------



## spardaa

trapman said:


> I broke one tab up in to 4 and just had the quarter and still felt strange not as bad as having a whole one but still crazy strong stuff. Put them back in the draw again not touching clen again lol. Malay Tiger is strong stuff if your reading this and going to try Malay tiger just go easy on the stuff.
> 
> Traps


 I can't seem to source malay clen. If you wanna get rid of the stuff just give me a PM buddy


----------



## top_cat

I've taken clen a few times now and always had taurine, one time I did have any and thought I would be OK as I never had cramps before with Clen... oh how wrong I was. few days in without taurine and had massive cramps. Started on the taurine and they went away


----------



## arcticfox

I'm currently running Triumph Clen and has taken 10 days to up from 40mcg to 80mcg as proper strong, all labs making some good stuff at mo.


----------



## jonwithoutah

I recently tried clan and went uptown 80mg a day and was absolutely fine.

First few days little shaky hand but nothing more, BP was ok and HR

I suppose its down to the individual.

And yes i did have legit clen, not fake


----------

